# Ryanair email address



## joanmul (11 Feb 2011)

Is there an email address for Ryanair? A friend wants to get confirmation from them that she can bring her backsupport seat with her on the plane (presumably free).It is a foldup one and I thought she could put it in her carry-on luggage but she said no.I'd say it would just take up too much room but she doesn't want to say so.She had a back operation several years ago and from time to time she is flattened (literally) with her back so she won't go anywhere without this back support seat.


----------



## pudds (12 Feb 2011)

Although no email address, there are several non-premium phone numbers listed on the www.saynoto0870.com website

RyanAir +353 18121212 Head Office, Dublin, Eire
RyanAir +353 12497791 Bookings, Eire
RyanAir +353 12497700 Customer services menu, Eire
RyanAir +353 18121228 Customer services, Eir

or  

*For Other Complaints*
 Please send a fax to +353 1 812 1676
 Or by post to the following address

	Customer Service Department
	PO Box 11451
	Swords
	Co Dublin
	Ireland


----------



## joanmul (12 Feb 2011)

Thanks, pudds. Hope one of them will work for her.


----------



## Complainer (13 Feb 2011)

She could possibly try claiming that allowing her to bring the support would be a 'reasonable accommodation' under the Equal Status Acts. If they refuse, she could try claiming that they are discriminating against her on grounds of a disability.

Knowing Mr O'Leary, I'm not sure he'll be quaking in his boots, but it might give her a bit more leverage, and an opportunity to progress the issue via the Equality Tribunal to set a precedent, if she so decides.


----------



## Guest105 (13 Feb 2011)

pudds said:


> Although no email address, there are several non-premium phone numbers listed on the www.saynoto0870.com website[/url]
> 
> 
> that's a pretty good website Pudds, thanks for posting it.


----------



## pudds (13 Feb 2011)

There was an irish version say no to 1890 which was very good, but is being revamped currently and I cant find the phone calls section

                          format of this has been changed which makes it very difficult to find numbers now.

"
Recently I made some changes to the website to make it more searchable –  either for company names or for actual telephone numbers. My hope was  to make the site a lot more user friendly.

However, in the weeks since I made the changes, I received numerous  e-mails from people complaining about the changes made and requesting  that I change the website to it’s previous “A-Z” listing format.

Unfortunately, I’m not going to do this. as well as making the website  more user friendly, I also made the change to protect the information  that I have gathered on the site over the past 3 years...."

http://www.valueireland.com/2011/01/...bsite-changes/


----------



## johnno09 (18 Feb 2011)

*back support*

Can she not "wear it" getting on the plane so its counted as "clothes" not carry on?


----------

